# What It Feels Like to Ride in a Self-Driving Uber



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/t...es-for-a-spin-in-a-self-driving-uber-car.html

"Some of Uber's own aims may have been overly ambitious. When the company announced its autonomous car pilot last month, the tests were expected to roll out with Volvo XC90s, sport utility vehicles that would be modified in partnershipwith the automaker. Uber now says the XC90s are expected to hit the road by the end of the year, but it offered no explanation for the delay, and Volvo did not respond to a request for comment."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/t...es-for-a-spin-in-a-self-driving-uber-car.html
> 
> "Some of Uber's own aims may have been overly ambitious. When the company announced its autonomous car pilot last month, the tests were expected to roll out with Volvo XC90s, sport utility vehicles that would be modified in partnershipwith the automaker. Uber now says the XC90s are expected to hit the road by the end of the year, but it offered no explanation for the delay, and Volvo did not respond to a request for comment."


What I imagine it feels like . . .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

About the same as taking a ride with grandma. Imagine how many people are going to f#%k with self driving cars when they come out. Damn car will probably ride in the right lane the entire time. Your usual 15 minute ride to the club just now became 30.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> About the same as taking a ride with grandma. Imagine how many people are going to f#%k with self driving cars when they come out. Damn car will probably ride in the right lane the entire time. Your usual 15 minute ride to the club just now became 30.


Wonder how they will take gusting cross winds of 30-50 mph,especially with the non aerodynamic hive atop the car acting as a sail ?
Wonder if the GPS is like xm radio in tunnels ? Non existent .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder how they will take gusting cross winds of 30-50 mph,especially with the non aerodynamic hive atop the car acting as a sail ?
> Wonder if the GPS is like xm radio in tunnels ? Non existent .


Here in Phoenix we have what they call "suicide lanes". The travel direction of these lanes change with time of day. And so does the allowance to turn. We also have school zone restrictions that state "when school is in session" or "on school days". Hope those driverless cars can figure out the difference between public and private school hours.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> We also have school zone restrictions that state "when school is in session" or "on school days". Hope those driverless cars can figure out the difference between public and private school hours.


Easy programming fix for that one... just make the cars always drive the reduced speed when entering a school zone (regardless of time of school status).


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

andaas said:


> Easy programming fix for that one... just make the cars always drive the reduced speed when entering a school zone (regardless of time of school status).


Cue road rage


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> Easy programming fix for that one... just make the cars always drive the reduced speed when entering a school zone (regardless of time of school status).


Yikes!!! So when the driverless cars drop down to 15 mph in a 45 there will be some pissed off drivers on the road.


----------

